# Swine Flu Vaccine



## Carynb (Nov 2, 2009)

I know there's a thread already about deciding whether to have the jab or not but this is a rant about the system providing the vaccine ie GP SURGERY!
Decided J will have vaccine, I'm a nurse so asked around abit and made the decision. Then get letter from GP to book appiontment which I just tried to do only to be told he has to have on saturday 14 nov at a certain time when he will be playing football. I asked if it could be another day......no no no too difficult to keep track of who needs second dose etc etc blah blah.
I explained that J"s love in life is football and I was not prepared to tell him he had to miss playing a match to have another injection, he already has at least 4 injections a day to deal with, but to no avail, they couldn't give me an alternative. Great patient centred care eh??
I'm sitting here crying about this and am not sure why it's upset me so much. God I hate diabetes.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 2, 2009)

That's really awful.  You would think they would accomodate doing it on a different day for a child.  I'm not surprised you are upset, it must be so hard having a young child with diabetes.  I was 11 when diagnosed in 1977 and so my parents went through it too.  Perhaps you could make it up to J in some other way?  A treat afterwards or something?  I know it doesn't make up for him missing out on his beloved football but it might lesson the disappointment and make you feel better too.  I hate diabetes too by the way.  Sending hugs.x


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 2, 2009)

Hiya

This is absolutely terrible.   Its too late now but I would have been tempted to tell them that you were away and couldn't possibly make that day.

I would ring them back and say you are very sorry but you cannot make that day and need another appointment for a weekday.    If they can't offer you that, which is ridiculous, then you will complain to the PCT that they are preventing your son who is vulnerable, from having his swine flu injection which is discrimination.     They could offer an earlier one on a Saturday or a later one but not when he is not available.

I am incensed for you.    They cannot tell you that this is the only available appointment.   They will not have finished making all the appointments yet so it would be easy to make another one.    It is a 10 second jab for goodness sake.

If you cannot do this in person, then write to them and hand deliver it.  This is absolutely attrocious behaviour from your GP's.    If you like your actual GP and he/she is good then try and speak to him/her.


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 2, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Adrienne - let us know how you get on.  xx


----------



## Carynb (Nov 2, 2009)

After calming down a bit I called the surgery back and asked to speak to one of the nurses, she happened to remember J from doing his seasonal flu jab and kindly squeezed him into an early morning slot that didn't really exist. My faith in mankind has been restored a little but I'm still mad as hell that everything has to be a battle with J's Diabetes, maybe it's something you get used to??
C x


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh yes it is always a battle.  You do sort of get used to it.  I have battled with everything since Jessica was born as she was born with her condition.  It is horrendous and we shouldn't have to go to war but we do !!


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 3, 2009)

Carynb said:


> I'm a nurse so asked around abit and made the decision.



If you're a nurse can't you give your boy the injection at home? All you would need is the prescription surely.

Regarding doctors surgeries, some receptionists are plain lazy. 

I had to have my jabs and one receptionist claimed nurse Pipa (very nice and she never hurts me) was too busy. "Fully booked and you'll have to go on this date." Not to be outdone I said I would have to see and walked out. When first receptionist went outside for a fag I shot back in, nabbed the nice receptionist who said I could have the date I wanted and 'fitted me in'. Simples.


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 3, 2009)

brightontez said:


> If you're a nurse can't you give your boy the injection at home? All you would need is the prescription surely.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The occupational health nurses at work have to go on a study day to give the swine flu jab. nurses can't just give immunisations they need to do a study day first. if carynb has done that day then i don't see why she can't give it to her son.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 3, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> The occupational health nurses at work have to go on a study day to give the swine flu jab. nurses can't just give immunisations they need to do a study day first. if carynb has done that day then i don't see why she can't give it to her son.



On reflection you are right, nurses have to know about any possible problems they may encounter with swine flu jabs. I wouldn't have thought about that.

There's more to nursing than sticking in needles and taking temperatures!


----------



## Carynb (Nov 3, 2009)

brightontez said:


> On reflection you are right, nurses have to know about any possible problems they may encounter with swine flu jabs. I wouldn't have thought about that.
> 
> There's more to nursing than sticking in needles and taking temperatures!


We even have to do the odd bedbath lol!!!! 
I wouldn't be able to give it to him, lots of reasons but one being apparently the vaccine comes in multi dose vials and has a limited shelf life unlike the seasonal flu vaccine which is single dose vials.
C


----------



## Patricia (Nov 3, 2009)

Glad you got a bit of a result Carynb, but honestly...! I'm with Adrienne here. So cross-making. So unfair!

What I don't know is if when our children grow up they too will feel the need to fight? I don't know... Even in conversation now I jump to 'well what isn't very well known about dealing with diabetes is...'. Will they do this?

Probably not. And I don't blame them. We all have our different battles...


----------



## Copepod (Nov 3, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a nurse can't you give your boy the injection at home? All you would need is the prescription surely.
> ...


----------



## Kei (Nov 15, 2009)

What a horrible reaction from your GP's surgery!

My DD missed her flu injection because we were at a wedding on the original date they gave us (the date for people with "our surname letter").  I was able to simply phone and re-book it.


----------

